# كتاب عن السيطرة الموزعة dcs



## رامز مهدي (17 مارس 2009)

يرجى التفضل بارسال كتاب عن السيطرة الموزعة dcs فانا بحاجة له جداً كونه في مجال عملي


----------



## محمد جابر عبود (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
مرفق كتاب يشرح dcs بالتفصيل اتمنى ان تعم الفائده

مشاهدة المرفق DCS Controller.pdf


----------



## اسماعيل المهندس (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن كتاب في مجال الdcs باللغه العربيه وشكرا
اخوكم اسماعيل مهندس كهرباء :85:


----------



## عبد kemapco (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الكتاب و بارك الله فيك ,انا أبحث عن اكبر معلومات ممكنة عنdcs


----------



## moh.abed (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شـــــكـــــــــراً


----------



## رمضان عبد الحميد (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (23 يناير 2010)

والله شكرا الك اخ محمد جابر عبود وتسلم على الكتاب الممتاز


----------



## بهارعبد (26 أبريل 2010)

*dcs*

أللهم لاتكلني الى نفسي طرفة عينا أبدا...
 ولاتسلبني ماأنعمت علي ابدا...
ولاتشمت بي عدوا ولا حاسدا ابدا...ياأرحم الراحمين.


----------



## mehdi09 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## speed2010adel (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس:حسن (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## بهارعبد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للأخ محمد جابر عبود تمنياتي بدوام الصحة والعافية..أخوك المهندس بهارعبد.


----------



## bakibouzina05 (17 يناير 2011)

merci pour lelivre


----------



## bashaaa (22 يناير 2011)

شكرااا ليك يعنى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟dcs


----------



## ادور (24 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم التقدم والنجاح


----------



## taysietd (4 فبراير 2011)

وفقكم الله وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## ammar1970md (23 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------

